# Permission to Join?



## BigGameHunter (Mar 25, 2016)

So lately I've been getting these emails from several scantly dressed Russian and European female exchange students. 

I am considering a casual relationship with a couple of brunettes with large breasts. I have permission from home already...so far at least.

May I invite them here and you guys let me know which one suits my needs? 

Kind of a kinky hillbilly online version of the bachelor.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2016)

This thread definitely needs a poll. And pics. 

FWIW, I would start your relationship in the spirit of transparency by sending your credit card and social security numbers to your new bride(s). Textbooks are expensive and you want to show you'll be a supportive spouse.

Did I mention pics?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2016)

Let's see what you've got. Czechoslovakia girls are hot.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 25, 2016)

In the spirit of transparency, I must confess I fully intend to use this community and its diversity as a rouse to show what a cultured and educated man I am.

Your (Savage) not allowed to call either of them mate, lass or any of that other panty dropping language your known for...10-4?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 25, 2016)

Ah ye of little faith. I used to not believe in miracles, until I started noticing all the unemployed ugly as shit toads with beautiful and doting girlfriends. 
Think about it.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 25, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> In the spirit of transparency, I must confess I fully intend to use this community and its diversity as a rouse to show what a cultured and educated man I am.



You heard the man. When his wives show up, we get a free pass to act extra stupid. 
Finally, something I can excel at!

Be a good bro and make this man shine!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2016)

There's a shit ton of juiced up dudes here, do you need to even ask . Lmao. 



I'm taken though so I won't answer.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

Can I give them my clap?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> There's a shit ton of juiced up dudes here, do you need to even ask . Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taken though so I won't answer.



I just wanted to get a mod approval thanks Bro. 

Respect for being taken... I am counting on you to help me look great! 

Can I count on you to monitor these hoes while I'm at work. Some of these guys may try some Tomfollery
Love you Buddy


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I just wanted to get a mod approval thanks Bro.
> 
> Respect for being taken... I am counting on you to help me look great!
> 
> ...



I'm gonna edit my post so I don't get yelled at by pillah.  Hahaha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I'm gonna edit my post so I don't get yelled at by pillah.  Hahaha



That's what I did!

Just be yourself and I will shine like a diamond up a goats a$$


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 26, 2016)

I won't let it out that this is really a BDSM board.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm in!!!!! $$$!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm a little confused.  These girls are joining the board? And then we proceed to tell them how much if a badass hunter is. Alright I'm game.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 26, 2016)

So what if they find this thread?



Also I'm gonna casually mention stuff in the chat box when they join like "I still can't believe Biggayhunter broke that 2x4 with his pp!"


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm a little confused... You pimping them out or what


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

Update:

1. No I am not a Pimp
2. They will join the board
3. They can go anywhere they please here.
4. They will check into this thread to gain insight...ideas on how to win my affection.
5. We will have a series of dates/testicle ceremonies
6. They and I will report back to this thread to gain insight on which one I like best
7. They will need advice on how to best win my affection.
8. There will be a winner based on my experiences and your feed back (a vote)
9. The looser, if she decides to stay is fair game.
10.  Pics will take some smoozing from me and you gents.  The kinder we are to our guests the more likely we will get to see some pics.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. No I am not a Pimp
> 2. They will join the board
> ...



We totally need to make "Testicle Ceremonies" a thing.


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> We totally need to make "Testicle Ceremonies" a thing.



I can only imagine what that involves. I mean besides, testicles.


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2016)

when you say the loser is fair game, does that mean you're considering throwing her out, leaving her for the wolves?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. No I am not a Pimp
> 2. They will join the board
> ...



So are you hooking up with these broads at a later time or is this all online?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

mickems said:


> when you say the loser is fair game, does that mean you're considering throwing her out, leaving her for the wolves?



I get the feeling she can be hollered at is his meaning


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> So are you hooking up with these broads at a later time or is this all online?



Both.

It's a free country. I see this as an incentive for them to give their best effort.

The runner up will be devistated so be nice. That goes for males, females, and transgender UG members.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 26, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> We totally need to make "Testicle Ceremonies" a thing.



Does anyone here actually have enough testicles for a ceremony?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

One has already agreed to participate the other is thinking about it.

They are both lurking but havens made an account yet.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Both.
> 
> It's a free country. I see this as an incentive for them to give their best effort.
> 
> The runner up will be devistated so be nice. That goes for males, females, and transgender UG members.



Well if I ever break up with my chick I will have to ask u how this opportunity came about.


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Both.
> 
> It's a free country. I see this as an incentive for them to give their best effort.
> 
> The runner up will be devistated so be nice. That goes for males, females, and transgender UG members.



Thanks BGH, you sir, are quite a gentleman.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Well if I ever break up with my chick I will have to ask u how this opportunity came about.



Lucky I guess. Seriously, I think one of my wisea$$ friends put out my email or something. I didn't solicit it, but WTF.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

Interesting. Crazy shit happens. And luck does strike


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Does anyone here actually have enough testicles for a ceremony?



A ceremony is what you make of it!

I'm going to have to neuter my bird dog at home. I don't want to get out classed.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh Savage, I'm adding Shiela's to your restricted list ok?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Oh Savage, I'm adding Shiela's to your restricted list ok?



Gimme 5 mins with these bonny young Euro Lasses and I'll 'ave em eating out me palm 

And I'm always down for a good Testicle Ceremony.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 26, 2016)

I am so confused but I am in, sounds like a great idea you had me at large breasts!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am so confused but I am in, sounds like a great idea you had me at large breasts!



I can fill in the blanks if you need me too


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Gimme 5 mins with these bonny young Euro Lasses and I'll 'ave em eating out me palm
> 
> And I'm always down for a good Testicle Ceremony.



Look I know that Popeye, Your my friend, I need you to be on my side here.  Like threaten to commit a devious crime and let me talk you into going back to being an upstanding citizen. Work with me.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 26, 2016)

The testicle ceremonies over here have to do with consuming them, Rocky Mountain Oysters, nom, nom!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 26, 2016)

Just don't show them the knee wrapping thread. My accent drops panties.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just don't show them the knee wrapping thread. My accent drops panties.



Yes it does


----------



## stonetag (Mar 27, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I can fill in the blanks if you need me too



Been MIA for a while BGH, What are you up to Brother? Oh fuk it! Im in.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Mar 28, 2016)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out!



Hey Capt..nice to see you again..I've been on here sporadically as of late. Anyway, my bilge went out on me Friday. Had to get everyone involved. What a scene.


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2016)

Pics!!!!!! Game!!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 29, 2016)

Jada said:


> Pics!!!!!! Game!!!!



I'm working on it


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 29, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I'm working on it



Work faster


----------

